# Blindfold Competitions



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are the scrambles, and yes, I added two for 4x4 and two for 5x5 (that is for you Chris, for your practice  ). Enjoy 

2x2:
D' F2 R' B' R' B' R U' L2 U2 R' D2 F L2 F D L2 U R' D2 L F R D' B'

3x3:
L2 F R2 F' R U2 F' U' D' F U F' R B L2 B L' F2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'

4x4:
A. b l u2 B2 u' f U l2 B2 f2 D b2 B' r' L2 F R U2 d' F2 U' f u' R2 L2 u2 f' B D2 B L' f' d r' D' b f L f b2

B. u B2 d2 L2 b d L' D2 L2 f2 b2 L2 R' D2 l2 R' d F2 L' b r' F' d' r l2 B2 L' F2 f L r u r2 u' D' f' d2 U2 R' b2

5x5:
A. f d' R d' F2 l' F f2 r d2 L2 F2 D B2 l' U' d2 b2 r' f' B' D2 b F r f' r R2 b F2 U B d2 r2 L d2 F2 L2 u2 l2 d' U2 R2 u d2 f d L R' b D d b r' F' r2 D f d r'

B. b F R r2 F' L R' U' f' F2 L2 f u L R2 F' U2 F2 f2 R2 D2 f' R2 D U' f F2 R2 u' r B u R' r D' f' b D' u2 b2 f' l2 u' f2 d U2 l2 B b R U2 u2 l2 B2 l u' R D' L u'


----------



## tsaoenator (Dec 3, 2006)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 1:46.49
around average


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4
A) 8:16.49
B) 8:17.92

Solve A memorized in 4:15, solve B memorized in 3:49. Thanks Patrick for the two scrambles


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
3x3x3: 2:12.00


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5
a) DNF
B) 20:39.07 my new pb solve!! Memo in 11:58


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
2x2x2: DNF
Tried Pochmann style.


----------



## Erik (Dec 10, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 1:10.59
3x3: 7:06.83


----------

